# Do you remember #4



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2015)

If you have never had your hair cut with one of these clippers, consider yourself lucky. My grandma use to use these on me. They work by squeezing the handle together. Makes tears come to your eyes from hair being pulled.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember how scary it was when the barber first took out his straight edge razor to shave my neck!!!!


----------



## Rainee (Jul 16, 2015)

I pity you poor fellows that must have been an awful experience as no doubt the hair would catch in it as well and be a bit painful.. 
so glad times have advanced and they are much more friendlier to use..


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2015)

I have seen them, but have never had a haircut with them. My barber stopped shaving necks many years ago. He said that his insurance carrier requested he do so because of the threat of AIDS. He said that if he would happen to cut one customer's neck that may have the AIDS/HIV virus with the blade and then failed to sterilize it that he could possibly transfer the infected blood to the next customer, if he would cut or nick him.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember that the blades had to be kept well oiled or it would grab a glob of hair and wouldn't let go. Finally, grandma gave up and give me 50 cents to have it done  by a barber.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember them and the hairpulling.  Haven't seen one in years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2015)

Ouch!!  Never even saw one of those Pappy!   My mother used to give me a Buster Brown haircut when I was a kid, and she didn't even need a soup bowl to do it!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2015)

My mom cut our bangs with those all the time. She used o get so upset with me because I would wrinkle up my forehead and the result was crooked bangs.....but,hey,it tickled! LOL


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2015)

Mom wouldn't cut my hair for a long time because it was so curly. She even saved a lock of my hair which I still have. When I started to look like Little Orphan Annie, I finally got it cut......by grandma.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2015)

Ouch. Never saw one of those, and I'm glad for it.


----------



## imp (Jul 16, 2015)

They were rather nasty devices, but much less so if used properly. Two of them resided with us when I was a kid. I messed with them, taking them apart and re-assembling them, as I did with most everything take-apartable!    imp


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)

oldman said:


> I have seen them, but have never had a haircut with them. My barber stopped shaving necks many years ago. He said that his insurance carrier requested he do so because of the threat of AIDS. He said that if he would happen to cut one customer's neck that may have the AIDS/HIV virus with the blade and then failed to sterilize it that he could possibly transfer the infected blood to the next customer, if he would cut or nick him.


He stopped, in the nick of time!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 16, 2015)

My Daddy had a pair of those. He gave free haircuts to all the neighbors and friends. I still have them and they still work.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2015)

I knew there was a pic floating around somewhere with my freshly cut bangs lol....


----------



## ndynt (Jul 16, 2015)

How adorable Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2015)

Mrs. R. You look like my daughter when she was about that age. :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2015)

Mrs. R, so cute!!!!


----------

